
Quantum fluctuations can jiggle objects on the human scale - evo_9
http://news.mit.edu/2020/quantum-fluctuations-jiggle-objects-0701
======
TranquilTurtle
Link to the paper referred to in this article:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2420-8](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2420-8)

